# White Plains



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone vending at White Plains this Sunday?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well i won't be vending but have the following availbale and can bring them with me for delivery at the show

Orange terribilis 6 weeks out of the water $60 each

Citronellas 2-3 months old $35 each


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am usually there, but this weekend I am on a family vacation. Black jungle should be there and Tim Heath is usually there. 

Julio, if you want to vend, let me know and you can use my table. 

J


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy, but i would not be able to stay there for the duration of the entire show, just for an hour or 2 max.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Yes, to confirm, Black Jungle will be present and we will have a good variety of frogs, supplies, plants, fruit flies, vivariums, terrariums, etc., etc.

See you there!
Mike & Richard


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Won't be there... going away for the weekend!


----------

